# SS 30.10.21 - Cherubini - Symphony in D major



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Luigi Cherubini (1760 - 1842)


Symphony in D major

I. Largo - Allegro
II. Larghetto cantabile
III. Minuetto (Allegro non tanto)
IV. Allegro assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

We have not done too many Italian symphonies so far. I did some studies and found this opera composer Luigi Cherubini's symphony. Enjoy it. It is luvly. I will listen stream Chailly:









also available on youtube:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall stream this version


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cherubini: Symphony in D

Zurich Chamber Orchestra, Howard Griffiths
This one for me also


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have this one ....


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Lots of beautiful music by Cherubini that is rarely heard. This was a recent purchase -- Orchestra della Toscana conducted by Donata Renzetti.


----------

